# .......Felicità........



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2012)

Cos'è la felicità?
E' un sentimento interno ,un'emozione,un attimo in cui una seria di circostanze
crea in noi uno stato di ottimismo,di pace con noi e con gli altri,di equilibrio...
Molti poeti, scrittori ,filosofi,hanno trattato questo argomento
ma ognuno di loro in modo diverso dall'altro......

        Seneca
Pensava che è felice
 solo di chi si accontenta della sua situazione
o di quello che possiede ........

       Leopardi
L'uomo è infelice perchè 
la sua felicità è infinita.....

     Schopenhauer
E' uno stato essenzialmente negativo,
e di mancanza di bisogno o desiderio,
il che generi però noia, cioè nuova infelicità......


Ma nessuno ha mai trovato una risposta
che possa andare bene per tutti, 
forse perchè la felicità è individuale....
E stà nell'animo di ogni uomo 
in modo diverso.....
Ma io credo che felicità, 
stà nell'amore da cui siamo circondati
e dalla capacità di saperlo trasmatte agli altri...

La felicità accade in cui stai bene con te stesso...
Fare un qualcosa che ti rende leggero e soddisfatto,
Quella è felicità,
anche il semplice aiutare qualcuno ed essere ringraziato 
dona felicità.....

La felicità non vuole essere catturata .
Ma vuole essere assaporata e vissuta ma non imprigionata....

Posso stancarmi di essere felice???
Io non credo ceh la felicità stanchi,
credo invece che essa,semplicemente,
sia incapace di durare per un periodo prolungato......

Essere felice per una vita intera non è 
perciò insopportabile ,
ma essenzialmente impossibile....

Quello che può accadere è che non ci si renda conto
che la nostra felicità è andata via via svanendo.....
Trasformandosi in qualcosa di diverso....
qualcosa che possiamo anche chiamare 
serenità,tranquillità,quieto vivere.....


Tutte sensazioni piacevoli 
ma che hanno ben poco a che vedere con la felicità....
con quella sensazione di pienezza , di gioia,
di intenso gusto di vivere,
di esserci, di trovarti li in quel momento ,
di avere la consapevolezza che  quel momento 
che stai  vivendo non lo dimenticherai più per il resto della tua vita....

S. Cambria.....


----------

